# Energieverwaltung änderungen werden nicht gespeichert

## dtmaster

Hi,

ich habe hier auf einem zweit Rechner Gentoo mit KDE 4.7.0 (r1) installiert.

Da ich nicht will das jede minute nichts tun der Bildschirm etc sich abschaltet wollte ich das in der Energieverwaltung ändern.

Nach dem übernehmen und dem Schließen der Systemsettings wird das aber wieder zurück gesetzt. 

Die einstellungen habe ich als root vorgenommen.

Das default Profil ist auch nicht mehr da und es lässt sich kein neues anlegen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, dein KDE nutzt du doch hoffentlich mit einem normalen User, und nicht als root?  :Wink: 

Einstellungen für dein User solltest du auch als User vornehmen, dann sollten die Settings auch im home/Verzeichnis des Users gespeichert werden.

----------

## dtmaster

Beides. Als Root und als User. Ja als root soll man nicht. Aber ausser mir kommt eh keiner auf die Kiste.

Aber bei beiden speichert er es nicht ab. Nach dem schließen der Systemeinstellungen und wieder öffnen sind alle änderungen rückgängig gemacht worden.

----------

